# 13 X 7 ***88 SPOKE DAYTONS***STAMPED AND SERIALED



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********
***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********
***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********
***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Kingzzz187 (Jan 20, 2013)

Where u located??


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Kingzzz187 said:


> Where u located??


Kingzzz...I'm in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Who wants deez!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

STILL FOR SALE!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Pics of the daytona logo


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Pics of the daytona logo


Will do, still need to get pics for another here shortly!! But weather is nice and shit's about to go down!! :boink:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[h=2]







WTB A 88 SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTON 13INCH DEEP DISH.[/h]_







NEED A 13 INCH 88 SPOKE DAYTON ALL CHROME._ 
PLEASE PM ME OR TEXT ME, 786-312-5710.​


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my boy needs 2 88s?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I would hate to break up the set


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Anybody interested in DEEZ??


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

What size


----------



## @GRANDPAS64 (May 1, 2008)

dirty dan said:


> What size


Really bro ?? :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

deejay3rd said:


> Really bro ?? :buttkick:


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Pics of the daytona logo


Finally pulled these out yesterday to snap some pics


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*I* *was cleaning up center gold and the gold on it is still pretty nice!*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> View attachment 654131
> View attachment 654132
> View attachment 654236
> View attachment 654252


all gold thangs sweet!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Alot of the black is just dirt, not rust. Who wants Deez, make offer.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

damn nice wheels


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good deal!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

shystie69 said:


> damn nice wheels





JB45 said:


> :thumbsup:





baggedout81 said:


> Good deal!!


:x:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cant believe these are still here!!! Be heall nice for a street car or spend the money an turn em back to chrome


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> Cant believe these are still here!!! Be heall nice for a street car or spend the money an turn em back to chrome


:yes:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Cant believe these are still here!!! Be heall nice for a street car or spend the money an turn em back to chrome





shystie69 said:


> :yes:


Yep, these are from 1996...not sure when they started stamping...Somebody make offer!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Stamped and Serialed!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Stamped and Serialed!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Anybody interested??


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump for a Good seller And nice wheels


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump for a Good seller And nice wheels


THanks Robert, might have to get these OG DEEZ rebuilt ....better than new!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't really want to split this set up...but I may have to here soon!! TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

nice!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

No power here in Vegas and its hot as fk, TTT


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

These are still here!!! Hard to belive!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> These are still here!!! Hard to belive!!!


Pending Sale :drama:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Mr Gee said:


> Pending Sale :drama:


cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> cool:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********
***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********
***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> ***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********
> ***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********
> ***SOLD********************solD**********SOLD*********


BOUT TIME!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> BOUT TIME!


:h5:

Thank you sir!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> :h5:
> 
> Thank you sir!!


 :h5:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

My boi is in town,hook up with Brian for the back seat bro thanks


----------

